# Very Cool White TT 2.0T Carbon S-line RS4.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

polar bear cool


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll have a set of those seats, please.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Wheels look good... are they going to be an option now?


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

GARD DAMN!! 

That has got to be my fav. of all.

The seat's, the painted wheel's, the s-line, the painted grille and fogs, the rear valance, and the side mirrors work a treat.

Fooking A+

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

i knew i should of got white


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

demi_god said:


> GARD DAMN!!
> 
> That has got to be my fav. of all.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] best Mk2 to date - by a mile [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## danieltt (Oct 23, 2006)

Absolutley Awesome.....best Mrk2 TT ive seen by a long shot.
Can i purchase the wing mirrors? If so how?
Also what wheels/tyres are they......they look like 20"

Good job!


----------



## Marco911 (May 11, 2002)

Im in love


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

danieltt said:


> Also what wheels/tyres are they......they look like 20"


Look like the same 20" wheels as used on the "TT Clubsport Quattro" only bi-colored.

Hans.


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to see pictures of the wheels on the red roadster behind it.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

tostada said:


> I'd like to see pictures of the wheels on the red roadster behind it.


I think they may part of the new accessory range...?

Now that's WHITE.....

Love the seats and carbon bits - not too sure about the white alloys though.... :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I bet those wheels will take some keeping clean


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Very nice.

Incidently, the seats have been available as an option in continental europe for a while, they're from the S3.

Like the suede steering wheel, a little like the high-end M3 back in the day.

Wing mirrors appear to be carbon, which then matches the front and rear valance, I think i've seen them before in pictures of a red test mule some months back (along with a carbon spoiler).

I'm not sure if the rims are the same as on the clubsport, as the centres are different, they look more like pained 19"s to me.

I don't think the grills painted, it just looks that way from certain angles (because of the sunlight) in the 3rd or 4th picture you can see it's still grey.

Very cool though. 8)


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Reaperman said:


> tostada said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see pictures of the wheels on the red roadster behind it.


I think they may part of the new accessory range...?

That's correct, they're in the accessories range.
Been there for a while now.

Link below;

http://www.audi.ch/audi/zubehoer/detail ... =7&model=6


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

philhumphrey



> Incidently, the seats have been available as an option in continental europe for a while, they're from the S3.


_Really? WTF, Wot dont UK like nice things?_ [smiley=bigcry.gif]



> I don't think the grills painted, it just looks that way from certain angles (because of the sunlight) in the 3rd or 4th picture you can see it's still grey.


_Hmm, maybe, just look so black so i just guessed._

Quick someone paint their RS4's Black then post the pic


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Look like the same 20" wheels


is that really a 20"?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Am I the only one very angry with audi for not letting us have these kind of options? Me for one is WAITING to order but want a little more (including newer power engine) to choose from to make the TT what I want it to be. These options are fantastic and I'm sure would drag a few more other marque owners back behind the wheel if they were available here.

Come on Audi for heavens sake get a grip, we are part of europe as well


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Look like the same 20" wheels
> ...


Been wondering the same thing myself. The tyres on it come in 20" and 21" too, they definitely look bigger than 19"s but that could just be the way they are painted.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

DXN said:


> Am I the only one very angry with audi for not letting us have these kind of options? Me for one is WAITING to order but want a little more (including newer power engine) to choose from to make the TT what I want it to be. These options are fantastic and I'm sure would drag a few more other marque owners back behind the wheel if they were available here.
> 
> Come on Audi for heavens sake get a grip, we are part of europe as well


It's not Audi AG but Audi UK that decide what will be availeble or not for the UK market.

Hans.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Iceman said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one very angry with audi for not letting us have these kind of options? Me for one is WAITING to order but want a little more (including newer power engine) to choose from to make the TT what I want it to be. These options are fantastic and I'm sure would drag a few more other marque owners back behind the wheel if they were available here.
> ...


The comment was meant for those who do the ""UK"", Ive no doubt that all customers in europe get the high spec cars they want, car delivered without damage, the correct specification and customer care from dealers that actually give a euro about pride in what they are doing.

:lol: thats better


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

I totally agree with the UK options (or lack of them) point.

Continental Europe gets plenty of early options, which to me seems a little counter productive, as clearly people are willing to pay for them in the UK.

As for the point about delivery without damage, that I can't tell you yet (still waiting) but delivery times do look shorter though (3-4 months)

Fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Why didn't I order white  ! That car is stunning, by the far the best looking TT I think there ever will be! I want :?


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

philhumphrey said:


> I totally agree with the UK options (or lack of them) point.
> 
> Continental Europe gets plenty of early options, which to me seems a little counter productive, as clearly people are willing to pay for them in the UK.
> 
> ...


Well, you think the UK gets stiffed, try living in North America. We get about half the leather color/type options, fewer paint colors, no 19" wheel options except in S-line, and what other options there are, are bundled together in large packages.


----------



## cerfsud (Apr 14, 2007)

Those wheels are indeed 20in - they're from the A8:

Pics here:
http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g.../Events/Paris Auto Show/2006/Audi Show Photos


----------

